
Giant Fans to Cool Great Barrier Reef - porjo
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/national/queensland/giant-2-2m-fans-to-cool-great-barrier-reef-20171207-p4yxi5.html
======
hguhghuff
Giant fans to cool a multi thousand kilometer long reef.

The level of stupid here is so high you can't really say anything meaningful
about it.

